# The Spider and the Fly



## cgipson1

Some shots I took on a recent California trip...

#1






#2





#3


----------



## kyrontf

Great angle on #1!  Especially since it's on its web.  Looks like it's eating something too. 

With #2, I find there isn't really a point of interest in the image.  The top down view doesn't do much for the fly and much of it is off the frame as well, without any particular detail being singled out.  The background is also pretty bland.  I find the lighting pretty harsh and it causes much of the detail to be lost as well, especially on the top of the head.

I rather like #3 for its colours.  Especially how the background darkens around the edges in many places.  Like natural vignetting!  It might have been nice if there was a bit more DoF so the second joints of the spider's front legs were in focus too.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Me likey!


----------



## Demers18

That spider is creepy looking. Nice shots though!


----------



## delusions

aweeesome shots haha dang.


----------



## cgipson1

kyrontf said:


> Great angle on #1!  Especially since it's on its web.  Looks like it's eating something too.
> 
> With #2, I find there isn't really a point of interest in the image.  The top down view doesn't do much for the fly and much of it is off the frame as well, without any particular detail being singled out.  The background is also pretty bland.  I find the lighting pretty harsh and it causes much of the detail to be lost as well, especially on the top of the head.
> 
> I rather like #3 for its colours.  Especially how the background darkens around the edges in many places.  Like natural vignetting!  It might have been nice if there was a bit more DoF so the second joints of the spider's front legs were in focus too.



#2 was meant to emphasize the Eye! But it looks like web compression killed the detail there.. same shot is on my Flickr in 1024... better view. Cropping was intentional.


----------



## cgipson1

Demers18 said:


> That spider is creepy looking. Nice shots though!



The idea was to create some menace... like he is going to attack!


----------



## cgipson1

Schwettylens said:


> Me likey!



Thanks, Robin!


----------



## kyrontf

cgipson1 said:


> #2 was meant to emphasize the Eye! But it looks like web compression killed the detail there.. same shot is on my Flickr in 1024... better view. Cropping was intentional.



It does look better at the higher resolution.  I still find the eye detail to be a bit small in the frame as the focal point, but I get the idea now.


----------



## cgipson1

The first shots in this thread were done my my Tokina 100 Macro lens. The following shots were done with my Nikkor 28-300 Zoom.. at 300mm. I couldn't get any closer to the spiders, so had to use what I had available. There has been some debate about the sharpness of this lens..  what do you think?


shot at F22.. at about six feet... still not enough DOF to get the whole spider!





Shot at F25... at about 8 feet. Has a bit of diffractions softness.. but not to bad.


----------



## kyrontf

I think the detail in #1 of the new spiders is pretty spectacular considering the lens and aperture used.  Looks rather sharp to me!


----------



## Buckster

Love the first one!  Good work!


----------



## cgipson1

Thanks, Buckster! I do enjoy the 8 legged kind! lol!


----------



## jrice12

#1 of the first set is the way to go. Great "menace" factor. Neutral background works well with the warm colors of the spider. Focus is right on and DOF is good. "Spot lighting" effect is neat too - all gives great depth and character to the image. The rest of the images are... Did I tell you I like #1 of the first set?


----------



## cgipson1

jrice12 said:


> #1 of the first set is the way to go. Great "menace" factor. Neutral background works well with the warm colors of the spider. Focus is right on and DOF is good. "Spot lighting" effect is neat too - all gives great depth and character to the image. The rest of the images are... Did I tell you I like #1 of the first set?



!!!!!!!!!   Yes.... I agree that is the best of the bunch! That is why it was first!  lol!

The last two were just demonstrations that you don't have to have a macro lens to get decent closeups of insects.... more than anything else!

Thanks!


----------

